
A judging system that can score a routine from the angles of a gymnast's joints - sizzle
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/software/fujitsu-plans-to-support-professional-judges-with-lidar-and-ai-at-gymnastics-meets
======
harimau777
Judging in gymnastics already seems backwards to me: One person performs an
amazing routine and then gets a low score when they stumble at the end. The
next person performs a relatively average routine but gets a good score
because they never stumble.

Analyzing joint angles seems like it would just further remove any sense of
"soul" from the scoring criteria.

~~~
harimau777
Thinking about this further, I think that maybe this is a fundamental problem
with taking performance and making it a competition. Competition demands an
objective standard when the quality of a performance is really about the
subjective qualities like showmanship.

I see the same thing when games/sports become professional. It becomes about
winning rather and gamesmanship than the characteristics that make the
game/sport fun/meaningful/significant to begin with. For example, e-sports
that remove the random aspects that make a game exciting because they aren't
"fair". Or Mayweather vs. Pacquinao fight where Mayweather won using a
defensive strategy; effectively winning by not fighting.

~~~
kungtotte
I've been saying for a long time that events that are based on someone else's
subjective opinion should be removed from things like the Olympics.
Gymnastics, figure skating, things like that.

If you can't measure the results it's not a competition; it's a popularity
contest.

------
hatmatrix
This could also have application in a Dance Dance Revolution revival.

------
knicholes
This reminds me of the "Everybody Dance Now" pose estimation algorithm. I'm
not sure how they'd program in what a correct pose would be throughout all the
duration of a single move, though.

------
vertline3
I think it might change the sport a bit as gymnasts seek to emulate the
machine's ideal. Might become a bit stale.

~~~
pizza
Goodhart's law!

~~~
vertline3
Good connection! I looked it up, and it's interesting.

------
withzombies
Now no one will be perfect!

I wonder if they'll calibrate the scores against past 10.0 performances

~~~
tlarkworthy
The tolerance is 1 cm so maybe someone can

